# PLEASE HELP!!!! Ready to Pull my Hair Out with W10



## Cary955 (Jun 8, 2015)

So - I have an HP. 

Had windows 7 

Upgraded to 10 - stahlllllllllllllllllllllllllll 

I started to experience problems with the keyboard - Did BIOS reset 
that seems to make it work - but when I start up flash or video it stahls .... 

moving on ... 

Now - the computer wont even start up properly. It just stalls on system updates at 8% ... I can't even get to the task bar. I have tried everything! 


CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP! 

Thanks


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Can you press CTRL-ALT-DEL and start Task Manager to cancel that windows update?


----------



## Cary955 (Jun 8, 2015)

It does not even let me do that.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have an HP.
> Had windows 7
> Upgraded to 10


What's the model name and model number of that HP?

What's the exact part/product number(P/N) on it?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

W10 allows users to return to the previous OS.

Suggest therefore that you return to W7 and then (if you want to) try a reinstall of W10.

T.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Have you tried just unplugging the keyboard to see if Windows will finish the updates.

If needed you can temporarily use the virtual keyboard.


----------



## Cary955 (Jun 8, 2015)

The HP is a Pavilion G7 - I can't get into the software as it's frozen. 

So - I tried to do a return to OS 7 - " Restoring your previous version of Windows ... " 
48 hours of it being completely hung up - rebooted - plugged out - took battery out pressed power button - rebooted again - NOTHING  
Please help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> HP is a Pavilion G7


There are numerous HP Pavilion G7 models, so we need to confirm which model number you have.

The complete model number will have a dash and additional characters after G7.

Also advise what the exact part/product number(P/N) on it is.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cary955 (Jun 8, 2015)

G7-2069wm 

p# b5z45ua#aba 

hope that helps and thanks


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Probably not a good question, but didn't you make a backup before upgrading? Good luck to you, but let this help you learn - backup, backup, backup before doing anything. Sorry to lecture, but I learned the hard way too.


----------



## Cary955 (Jun 8, 2015)

I did do a back up - so I'm well protected in that department. Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> G7-2069wm
> b5z45ua#aba


*HP Pavilion g7-2069wm Notebook PC* (B5Z45UA#ABA)

It came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit.

It has full driver support for Windows 7 64-bit and Windows 8 64-bit.

It has no driver support for Windows 10 64-bit, so hopefully its Windows Update feature will provide all the necessary drivers.

Read here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cary955 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks guys- The problem is after my attempt at recovery it's just sitting in recovery mode- and has now for 24 hours. 

The computer is sitting in this mode.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Cary955 said:


> I did do a back up - so I'm well protected in that department. Thanks


When you use the word "backup" do you mean a "backup of your personal data files" or do you mean an "image of the Windows system files".

T.


----------

